# Honda Mower



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Customer brought me this mower for repair.It will not start,I'm looking for a part # for a carb. kit.The info. on this mower is MTD Pro 5.5 H.P. 21" CUT HONDA 160CM3 GJAEA-2240277,is this a clone honda motor.Also looking for a parts list,found nothing on this mower.Please help.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## ossaguy (Dec 3, 2008)

Honda doesn't offer carb kits as such,but just every part separate.I wouldn't think the clone engine would have those numbers on it,the GJAEA-2240277 sounds pretty officially Honda to me.Is it a GCV,or a GXV series engine? Some of the GCV carbs cost only around $15.00 to $30.00,so at our shop f it's really gunked,it doesn't pay to do an overhaul on it and we just replace it,with labor rates so high.
Steve


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

jsouth said:


> Customer brought me this mower for repair.It will not start,I'm looking for a part # for a carb. kit.The info. on this mower is MTD Pro 5.5 H.P. 21" CUT HONDA 160CM3 GJAEA-2240277,is this a clone honda motor.Also looking for a parts list,found nothing on this mower.Please help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jerry


If it's an MTD with a clone engine, you can find a parts breakdown for the engine at their site.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks guys,I will give it a another look on the MTD web site.

Jerry


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Update,Took the carb off and clean the carb. with carb. spray,find the main jet stop up,put it all back together,and the mower runs great.Still was unable to bring anything up about this mower,on the MTD web site.Thanks again.

Jerry


----------

